# Computer starts but the monitor stays with an amber light



## mikecwetz (Dec 12, 2011)

I just moved into a new town. i packed up my computer and transferred it to the new house.

i set it up on the desk, connected the asus monitor to the tower and plugged in everything to where i believed it connected and turned it on.

the computer will turn on but the monitor stays blank with an orange/amber light, where it believe it should be blue. 

When the monitor turns on the Asus logo comes up and then a box saying DVI no signal

there are two cables white and blue both connected from the monitor to the cpu 



the only other cable is a power cord thats plugged into the outlet and a green cord that plugs into a "audio in" jack

on the back of the tower the two blue and white cords connect.

there is a power cord plugged into the outlet from the tower.

then there is 6 jacks all colored differently where i have my speakers plugged into and the green "audio in" cord from the monitor to.

we just moved and i suppose its possibly some cords are in the wrong spot? although everything looks good.

the computer starts and the monitor turns on, but stays blank with the amber light

pleeaassee help <3 anyone who knows anything. much aprecciation:luxhello:


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Knowing the complete Model Number of the PC might prove helpful.
The Amber light indicates the monitor is not receiving a video signal from the PC.
Start by insuring the Monitor cable is securely attached to the monitor and the appropriate PC connection.
It is not uncommon for cards (RAM-GPU-etc.) and or power connections to get jarred loose when moving a PC. Remove and resat any cards and check remove and reconnect all all the power connections one at a time.


----------

